# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Είδη Εργαστηρίου & Όργανα >  > [Πωλείται / Καινούριο] Εργαλειοθήκη πλάτης, σακίδιο πλάτης εργαλειοθήκη. HEPCO & BECKER 00 5850 8019

## sotron1

Εργαλειοθήκη πλάτης, σακίδιο πλάτης εργαλειοθήκη. HEPCO & BECKER 00 5850 8019. Καινούργια.

Δίνεται 20 ευρώ.

Καινούργια. Αχρησιμοποίητη. 

Στην αγορά κοστίζει 60-70 ευρώ περίπου.

Δεν αποστέλλεται ταχυδρομικά.

Σωτήρης.


Τηλ: 6977640862




DSC_5932.jpgDSC_5933.jpgDSC_5934.jpgDSC_5935.jpgDSC_5936.jpgDSC_5937.jpg

----------

